# Please help me apr, I need some advanced level advice.



## jonrp (May 24, 2010)

So i decided to built a 2.7t passat automatic. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5251010-Twin-turbo-2.7T-PASSAT!!!!

I originally wanted to use the 2.8 01v 4motion from the passat. I am getting a p1841 dtc. (ecm/tcm incompatible)
I am assuming this is because the ecm comes online and announces that its max torque (250? hp), while the tcm comes online and anounces it is calibrated for 190hp max.. Is there ANY way to change the data in the tcm and make it accept the higher torque rating? 
If not, even assuming that I got a s4 tcm, and s4 trans, I would have an issue with secondary air injection, because the manual s4 didnt have sec.. But the automatics did. Is there any way for the automatic 2.7 ecm (8D0 907 551 B) to be programmed to delete the secondary air? So it wouldnt even look for it? If this cant be done, im just going to take it all back apart and do a manual trans swap, but I thought id ask the experts on this one.. Thanks for your time....

Vagcom

Monday,18,April,2011,13:42:41:51898
VCDS Version: Beta 11.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20110305
Karma VW



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


VIN: WVWYH63B52E025736 Mileage: 220350km/136919miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Part No: 8D0 907 551 B
Component: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 06651
Shop #: WSC 00777 
VCID: 2952510CFB39

9 Faults Found:
18028 - Engine Coolant Temp Signal: Open or Short to Plus 
P1620 - 35-00 - - 
18098 - Malfunction Indication Light (K83): Electrical Malfunction 
P1690 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17841 - Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299): Open Circuit 
P1433 - 35-00 - - 
17840 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit 
P1432 - 35-00 - - 
18084 - EPC Warning Lamp (K132) Circuit: Electrical Malfunction 
P1676 - 35-00 - - 
17931 - Crash Signal from Airbag Controller: Implausible Signal 
P1523 - 35-00 - - 
18014 - Rough Road/Engine Torque Signal from ABS: Electrical Malfunction 
P1606 - 35-00 - - 
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 35-00 - - 
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low 
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 3B0 927 156 AD
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3939 
Coding: 00112
Shop #: WSC 00777 
VCID: 68D4140820B3

1 Fault Found:
18249 - Engine Control Module / Transmission Control Module Incompatible 
P1841 - 35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0003 
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 28545408E033

1 Fault Found:
00792 - A/C Pressure Switch (F129) 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 C
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW6 04 0004 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 377687743D8D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002 
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 05314 
VCID: 3064BC68D8E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 926 B
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V01 
Coding: 07235
Shop #: WSC 00777 
VCID: 234E43249915
WVWYH63B52E025736 VWZ7Z0A3751473

1 Fault Found:
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00004
Shop #: WSC 00777 
VCID: F0E4FC689863

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3B1 959 760 D
Component: Sitzverstellung 0101 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E58A210C2D7

4 Faults Found:
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
000 - - 
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01010 - Sensor for Driver's Seat Recline (G219) 
011 - Open Circuit
00998 - Motor for Driver's Seat Recline (V45) 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 0Q Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 377687743D8D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C0959801
Component: 0Q Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C0959802A
Component: 0Q Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811
Component: 0Q Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0002 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812
Component: 0Q Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0002 

5 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0005 
Coding: 05043
Shop #: WSC 00777 
VCID: 1E3872D0B277

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

My abs module is faulty, and I have already taken care of the following dtcs

18032, 18028, 18010, and 18098


----------

